# PW'er advice



## PlantainPainting (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting a new powerwasher and was looking for suggestions. As of this moment I have a 2750 psi, 2.5 gallon Excell Devibliss powerwasher I picked at HD 4 years ago. It has had it day ( and made me some moolah) and now I want to upgrade to a better one. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance for your help :icon_biggrin:.

Oh yeah, I mostly clean decks with it and the occasional lobster pot or picnic table.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

A cold water 5.6 gpm machine would be worth it if you do more than 10 decks per year. 

You will notice a good deal of a difference even bumping up to a 4 gpm. That 2.5 gpm must be like using a water pic.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

> Oh yeah, I mostly clean decks with it and the occasional lobster pot or picnic table.


LOBSTER POT  

Yum!


----------

